# Lookism.net register password?



## StudyHacks (Dec 9, 2018)

Does anyone know what the new password is? It's in the guest sticky thread but they've changed the password it seems. Can't register an acc for this reason


----------



## theropeking (Dec 9, 2018)

Srsly if you dont manage to find the pw you dont deserve to be at lookism.net. 

Its a toxic place anyway.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 9, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Srsly if you dont manage to find the pw you dont deserve to be at lookism.net.
> 
> Its a toxic place anyway.


No I mean I've looked at the gues sticky thread but that password has been made invalid already so I can't find the new one


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 9, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Does anyone know what the new password is? It's in the guest sticky thread but they've changed the password it seems. Can't register an acc for this reason


that aradmylbrah/undisputed loser made 100's of alts so they changed it.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 9, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> that aradmylbrah/undisputed loser made 100's of alts so they changed it.


lmao so where is it?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 9, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> lmao so where is it?


bitcoin me 5 buck and ill tell u


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 10, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> lmao so where is it?


I have it but wont give you


----------



## RickyFitts (Dec 10, 2018)

PELVKK493


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

same here im trying to register




but it said it false this is weird


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 12, 2018)

it's PFLWXK493 


you stupid retards


----------



## hatER (Dec 12, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Srsly if you dont manage to find the pw you dont deserve to be at lookism.net.
> 
> Its a toxic place anyway.


Toxic


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> stupid retards


Bunch of oxymorons if you ask me.


AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 12, 2018)

>lookism is a website indexed by google


----------



## spark (Dec 12, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> that aradmylbrah/undisputed loser made 100's of alts so they changed it.


he has probably totaled like a 100k posts or something


----------



## RationalBrody (Dec 14, 2018)

LOL, I remember it took me a while to find it out a few months back.


----------



## RedKeyboard (Apr 21, 2019)

Was this either resolved?
Neither PFLWXK493 or PELVKK493 work.
Legit ragefuel inducing


----------

